# Chipotle powder confusion



## mj1

Is chipotle chile powder the same thing as chipotle pepper powder? If not, what's the difference?


----------



## Zereh

They are indeed the same thing. A chili, is a pepper, is a chili pepper; just different names for the same thing.


Z


----------



## Callisto in NC

JMO, while they are the same, I think some people see "chile" and automatically think HOT so some companies will use chile so people know what they are looking at.  It's all about marketing.


----------



## GB

It is the same thing. Just as you could say use one jalapeno or you could say use one jalapeno pepper. It means exactly the same.


----------



## mj1

Callisto in NC said:


> JMO, while they are the same, I think some people see "chile" and automatically think HOT so some companies will use chile so people know what they are looking at. It's all about marketing.



That's interesting because it was the opposite for me. I saw the word "pepper" on the container of chipotle pepper and thought HOT. I wonder what that says about me.


----------



## Callisto in NC

When I think pepper I think green peppers, red peppers, yellow & orange peppers, peppercorns, white pepper, not "HOT" to most people.

When I think chile, I think chili powder, and that section of spicey chiles in the produce aisle.  Just me.  I think it's about marketing and the area you are in.  Like Hellman's and Best Foods Mayo.  Same company, same mayo, different name in different areas.


----------



## black chef

i thought this was about the difference between morita chipotle and brown chipotle...


----------



## Andy M.

black chef said:


> i thought this was about the difference between morita chipotle and brown chipotle...




A chipotle is a smoked, dried jalapeno pepper.  Morita is just one type of chipotle.  Whether you see chipotle powder or chipotle pepper powder, you are getting the same thing.


----------



## Claire

I've only bought chipotle peppers in a can, and they were  very strong.  Both very hot and very smokey.  Great, but you don't need too much.  I put them on a piece of waxed paper and froze them, them put them in a baggie and used them sparingly.


----------



## JohnL

I haven't seen chipotle powder marketed in my local stores, so I buy whole dried chipotles and grind them myself.


----------

